# Direct vent wall furnace - pilot light keeps blowing out.



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a wall mounted direct vent wall furnace . Whenever we have strong winds from the north the pilot blows out. Does anyone have any ideas ??
Would installing a chimney possibly resolve this issue ?? Thank you


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Call the manufacturer and see what they recommend. That would be my first step.
I'm sure it will be a simple solution.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

JPK said:


> Call the manufacturer and see what they recommend. That would be my first step.
> I'm sure it will be a simple solution.



Correct answer.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

If it runs on propane it could be the pilot orifice is dirty. Especially if it is older and use to work just fine. Also some of the older models have a adjustable pilot.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you..


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

suzyandal said:


> I have a wall mounted direct vent wall furnace . Whenever we have strong winds from the north the pilot blows out. Does anyone have any ideas ??
> Would installing a chimney possibly resolve this issue ?? Thank you


This time of year insects such spiders as they emerge from winter will seek places like pilot orifices to build nest. As suggested check to make sure your flame is burning correct if using a thermocouple make sure your flame is contacting a 1/4 of the sensor tip and burning blue. once you have determined the pilot is working correctly as suggested contact the manufacture their just might be a retro pilot shield available for just this type of issue. Good Luck


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if installing chimney pipe also might resolve the issue ?


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Most wall mount heaters are vented horizontal. If you are asking about a verticle vent exposed to the elements, it is not a good idea. Is it propane? Did it use to work fine or has it always been an issue. How long has it been installed?


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

They do make a wind guard for them we had these heater at work,The maintenance man made up wind guards for the outlets on the open parking lot north side. Like this with less holes, Easy job. http://www.efireplacestore.com/cpf-69454.html Ja


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a direct vent propane wall furnace. The exhaust goes straight out through the wall. I was thinking of adding a vertical chimney like you would have on a wood stove to see if it resolves the issue. The furnace has always been a problem ,it was already installed when we bought the place .


----------

